# Leroy



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

This little guy was living in my alley and I ended up taking him in in early May. I talked to a lot of neighbors and they said that I was the only person he was friendly with.










Here he is just a couple weeks later, posing with his catnip mouse:










I sometimes let him drink from the kitchen tap after I'm done with the dishes and (of course) before I wipe down the counters.










Recently, in the past week or so he's taken to sleeping on my radiator.










And one more:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a gorgeous kitty, i love his eyes!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a handsome kitty.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Looks like you got adopted! He's strikingly handsome.

BTW, that radiator doesn't look comfortable, but if he likes it ... well, who knew?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

he is a real cutie


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

greenighs said:


> BTW, that radiator doesn't look comfortable, but if he likes it ... well, who knew?


He first jumped up there to get a better view at a ladybug on the wall and ended up ignoring the bug and falling asleep. I catch him up there almost every day. I'm thinking about building something around the radiator this winter so he can still lay there and be toasty without burning himself.


----------



## Lyrical13 (Apr 9, 2007)

Gorgeous! Love his markings!!


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's a short Youtube video of him playing. The last two seconds are the best. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPmCB8oKEeg


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

What a big boy! I love his markings.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He has beautiful markings.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Very pretty!. He has a lovely face. Bet he's a big cuddler!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh my goodness! what a cutie pie! And gorgeous too. I'm totally in love! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow wow wow!!! What an absolutely beautiful cat. I'm in line with the other people who are in love with him already.

Do you know anything about his past? It looks like he took to indoor living easily, so he must not have been feral? I'm so glad you took him in. I work with a woman who adopted a kitten from the streets of Baltimore too (I work in Rockville), and it's so great that people are taking them off the street.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He looks very regal. That video was great, he looks very healthy and playful.


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

October said:


> Wow wow wow!!! What an absolutely beautiful cat. I'm in line with the other people who are in love with him already.
> 
> Do you know anything about his past? It looks like he took to indoor living easily, so he must not have been feral? I'm so glad you took him in. I work with a woman who adopted a kitten from the streets of Baltimore too (I work in Rockville), and it's so great that people are taking them off the street.


He apparently lived in the alley for 3-4 months before I took him in but I never even saw him until 8 days before I moved him in. He was friendly the first time I met him, I sat on a step about 15 feet away from him and talked to him for a while then he just ran up to me and started rubbing on my legs. I talked to a lot of my neighbors (to make sure I wasn't taking anyone's cat) and several people were feeding him so he did have some limited contact with people but I was the only one that he allowed to pet him. I decided to bring him in because a neighbor thought it would be funny to take his pitbull puppy of its leash to chase the cat "so the cat will learn to like dogs". Leroy was a little scuffed up when I adopoted him but he's doing great now. 

He must have been an indoor cat, he took immediately to the litter box and he's not scared of the vacuum cleaner or the window air conditioner (smart little guy sits in front of it stealing all the cool air from me!)

My alley cat:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a sweet face he has. His markings are outstanding. So glad you took him into your home and heart! Kudos!

Has he been nuetered?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous baby with beautiful eyes, his eyes match the grass


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

Leroy's back!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Was he gone? Reading your thread from last year again, I remember how striking he was.


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I guess I should have said Leroy's mommy is back on this forum after a several month hiatus. 

Expect more pictures and stories about this big little guy, he's gotten feistier and more mischievous.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Leroy is one seriousle gorgeous cat! _Mesmerizing_ green eyes...
h


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

More mischievous, I believe - he looks like that picture was taken while he was in the corner - on a time out!  

Gorgeous! :luv


----------



## Ariel1719 (Apr 12, 2009)

aw he is very cute !


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

awww :luv


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Love his markings!


----------



## TabbyCat (Apr 6, 2009)

What a beautiful cat
his eyes are amazing, and so is his light coloured coat

stunning


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

His fancy collar:


----------



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

He looks so handsome with his collar! Thanks for the heartwarming story, so glad Leroy got a great home! He deserves it, he's a beautiful cat.


----------

